# Die Bürger werden bluten...und keiner merkts



## sascha (2 Juli 2006)

Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> GESUNDHEITSREFORM
> 
> Diese Nacht wird teuer
> 
> Heute Nacht werden die Koalitionsspitzen voraussichtlich über die Eckpunkte der Gesundheitsreform entscheiden. Egal, auf welche Form der Finanzierung sie sich einigen werden - bereits jetzt scheint klar: Die Bürger werden bluten.



http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,424687,00.html

...und keiner merkts, weil alle nur noch Fußball gucken


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Juli 2006)

*AW: Die Bürger werden bluten...und keiner merkts*

Soll mich erst mal als Privat Versicherter absolut nicht Jucken.


----------



## Heiko (2 Juli 2006)

*AW: Die Bürger werden bluten...und keiner merkts*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Soll mich erst mal als Privat Versicherter absolut nicht Jucken.


Du greifst etwas kurz.
Auch die Privatversicherung soll rigoros geändert werden.


----------



## Reducal (2 Juli 2006)

*AW: Die Bürger werden bluten...und keiner merkts*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Auch die Privatversicherung soll rigoros geändert werden.


Habe ich auch so vernommen. @ Heiko, ich rechne sogar damit bald pflichtversichert zu sein, mit Rentenzuzahlung im Paket. Spätestens wenn der Solidarzuschlag ausläuft wird der nächste Hammer auch für privatversicherte aufschlagen. Egal - schnell noch das letzte, fehlende Inlay rein, den defekten Miniskus gerichtet und den Tinitus gepflegt - die Zukunft wird nicht besser!


----------



## tuxedo (3 Juli 2006)

*AW: Die Bürger werden bluten...und keiner merkts*

Das ist doch ein Wahnsinn. Das Privatversicherungswesen funktioniert selbstständig. Und jetzt will der Staat eingreifen und es zu einem weiteren nicht funktionierenden System machen? Das kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein...

Ich hoffe, die Versicherungsgesellschaften wehren sich.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Juli 2006)

*AW: Die Bürger werden bluten...und keiner merkts*

Eines ist doch klar. Die privaten Versicherungen werden sich das nicht gefallen lassen. Regierung was sie will hin oder her.


----------



## sascha (3 Juli 2006)

*AW: Die Bürger werden bluten...und keiner merkts*

Na, wer sagts denn: Krankenkassenbeiträge steigen, PKVs zahlen zusätzliche Beiträge in den Gesundheitsform (dürften also auch teurer werden). Hoffentlich gewinnt Deutschland morgen gegen Italien


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Juli 2006)

*AW: Die Bürger werden bluten...und keiner merkts*

Deutschland wird verlieren und das schadet den Großmäulern recht.

PKV Sätze steigen? das sehe ich noch nicht so. Abwarten. Aber die gesetzlichen werden mal wieder so richtig geschröpft.

Wie schön das doch auch schon damals Frau Schmidt bei der Rot Regierung mitteilte, das die Zuzahlungen und Erhöhungen dazu führen werden, das die Krankenkassen Ihgre Beiträge senken. Nunja was passiert ist wissen wir alle.
Die Krankenkassen haben sich von der Politik nichts sagen lassen, Ihre Kassen saniert und stehen heute genauso da wie vorher.

Das dem Bürger nun nicht zuletzt durch ne Steuererhöhung 2007 auch wieder in dieser Hinsicht in die Tasche gegriffen wird war zu sehen und mir Klar wie Klosbrühe.

Ich sage auch, das wir in den nächsten 10 Jahren noch mehr geschröpft werden, bis dem Bürger der Kragen soweit platzt und es zum Volksaufstand kommt. Wo soll das blos hinführen.

LG der Parteien nicht Versteher


----------



## Heiko (3 Juli 2006)

*AW: Die Bürger werden bluten...und keiner merkts*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> LG der Parteien nicht Versteher


Dass wir die Parteien und Politiker nicht verstehen ist doch noch nicht mal das Schlimme.
So richtig schlimm wirds dadurch dass die Politiker ihr Volk nicht mehr verstehen. Die haben doch großteils den Bezug zur gelebten Realität komplett verloren. Die können sich überhaupt nicht vorstellen, dass es Leute gibt die ihre Familie mit € 1.000 im Monat ernähren und jeden Tag 20 km einfach auf die Arbeit fahren müssen. Dass man denen jetzt auch noch die Fahrtkostenpauschale streichen will ist eine Frechheit sonders gleichen.


----------



## Parteien Versteher (3 Juli 2006)

*AW: Die Bürger werden bluten...und keiner merkts*

Also PV oder sagen wir mal anders....... alle dann neu abgeschlossenen PV werden davon betroffen sein, aber auch nur diese die als Arbeitnehmer ne PV abschließen konnten.

Selbstständige mit PV werden diese Erhöhungen sicherlich belächeln.

Weiterin stehen die gesamten PV unter Vertragsschutz........... und somit wird der gesetzlich versicherte sicherlich die größte Zeche mal wieder zahlen können ........ dürfen.

Der nicht Parteien Versteher


----------



## Heiko (3 Juli 2006)

*AW: Die Bürger werden bluten...und keiner merkts*



			
				Parteien Versteher schrieb:
			
		

> Also PV oder sagen wir mal anders....... alle dann neu abgeschlossenen PV werden davon betroffen sein, aber auch nur diese die als Arbeitnehmer ne PV abschließen konnten.
> 
> Selbstständige mit PV werden diese Erhöhungen sicherlich belächeln.
> 
> ...


Wir werden sehen, was man noch so in der Hinterhand hält.


----------



## Der Perteilose (3 Juli 2006)

*AW: Die Bürger werden bluten...und keiner merkts*

Ja sicher, aber Verträge selbst kann noch nicht einmal eine Regierung ausser acht lassen und übergehen.

So ist es nunmal im Rechtsstaat............ Hinterhand hin oder Hinterhand her.

Das ist noch das einzigste was ich als gut empfinde hier in Germany und zwar der Rechtsstaat und das es noch jenige gibt die sich im falle dessen auch vorm Bundesgerichtshof Recht holen würde.......

aber wir werden es sehen was kommt.


----------



## Reducal (3 Juli 2006)

*AW: Die Bürger werden bluten...und keiner merkts*



			
				Der Perteilose schrieb:
			
		

> Ja sicher, aber Verträge selbst kann noch nicht einmal eine Regierung ausser acht lassen und übergehen.


...schon oft erlebt - Anpassung der AGB an die Rahmenbedingungen auf Grund von Vorgaben des Gesetzgebers. Wem das nicht passt, kann seinen Vertrag ausserordentlich kündigen und zusehen, dass er einen anderen zu günstigeren Konditionen bekommt. Oft ist das aber unmöglich, da alle Vertragsgeber sich an die vorgegebenen Rahmenbedingen halten. Bestands- (und Artenschutz) hat eher keine Bedeutung.


----------



## Bomi (3 Juli 2006)

*AW: Die Bürger werden bluten...und keiner merkts*



			
				Parteien Versteher schrieb:
			
		

> Selbstständige mit PV werden diese Erhöhungen sicherlich belächeln.


Warum? Selbständig=Reich? Totgelacht. Es gibt Angestellte und Beamte, die mit 8 Stunden Arbeit nicht selten doppelt soviel verdienen, wie ein Freiberufler oder 'n selbständiger Handwerker mit 14 Stunden Arbeit...


----------



## drboe (3 Juli 2006)

*AW: Die Bürger werden bluten...und keiner merkts*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Dass wir die Parteien und Politiker nicht verstehen ist doch noch nicht mal das Schlimme.
> So richtig schlimm wirds dadurch dass die Politiker ihr Volk nicht mehr verstehen. Die haben doch großteils den Bezug zur gelebten Realität komplett verloren. Die können sich überhaupt nicht vorstellen, dass es Leute gibt die ihre Familie mit € 1.000 im Monat ernähren und jeden Tag 20 km einfach auf die Arbeit fahren müssen. Dass man denen jetzt auch noch die Fahrtkostenpauschale streichen will ist eine Frechheit sonders gleichen.


Du hast völlig recht. Leider ist das keine neue Entwicklung. Schon seit zig Jahren bezeichnen uns Politiker in Parlamentsdebatten als "die da draussen im Lande". Draussen vor der Tür stehen die Ausgeschlossenen. Nach meinem Staatsverständnis ist das aber der Souverän, mithin der Auftraggeber. So zeigt sich die Arroganz der Macht, die theoretisch auf Zeit vergeben wird, schon im "Wording". Ganz praktisch haben sich die Parteien diesen Staat unter den Nagel gerissen und betrachten ihn als ihr Eigentum. Die Demokratie ist längst durch eine Oligarchie ersetzt worden. Die Bürger, soweit sie nicht einer der Kategorien reich/stinkreich/einflußreich zuzuordnen sind, sind dabei lediglich Figuren auf einem Spielbrett, auf dem um die Anteile der Parteien am Kuchen gerungen wird. Sobald die Bürger sich dagegen in einem Maßstab wehren wie 1989 in der DDR, ergreifen die Mächtigen das Hasenpanier. Und vor einer Wiederholung solcher "Unruhen" haben die Politiker Angst. So gesehen sind auch die Überlegungen zum Einsatz der Bundeswehr im Innern folgerichtig. 

Mal sehen, was als Nächstes kommt. Zur Belastung ist die Vorlage der Beatles ist aktuell wie nie:

_ blutendenden Herzens den Text gelöscht, aber die Abmahner sind allgegenwärtig 
über beatles taxman
gibt es unendlich viele Links, die den Text anbieten. modaction _


M. Boettcher


----------

